# BUSSE Skinny ASH



## sledhead (Sep 20, 2008)

Just ordered this knife from the company store. This will be my 1st Busse. I like the thinner aspect of this knife. Any Busse fans out there? Thoughts on the ASH?


----------



## adamlau (Sep 21, 2008)

I prefer the Fusion handle to the straight one found on the ASH-1. Simple, utilitarian drop point with an awesome primary flat grind. A solid, medium sized fixed blade choice, though I prefer the SARsquatch for daily duties.


----------



## NA8 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've been looking at the Satin Jack and BATAC models. Was interested in the SJTAC at first but the Badger Attack is growing on me. Want to see some of these things before buying and get a better feel for them.

Oh, the infamous knifetests.com has a Skinny ASH they're going to be testing, so keep an eye out for that one (if you're interested).


----------



## Fitz (Sep 21, 2008)

The skinny ASH is a great all-around blade. Not too heavy to actually carry and heavy enough for chopping, batoning, etc. I have one in olive/black and really like it. I have a comp grade SARSquatch on the way and several smaller blades (couple of BAD's, and AD, Meaner Street, and Cultellus). I'm interested to see how the Squatch compares to the skinny ASH, especially with the convex edge on the Squatch. You won't be sorry with your Skinny ASH!

I've held off on a BATAC because I'm not a big fan of the deep belly, but eventually one might talk it's way into my collection.


----------



## TKC (Sep 21, 2008)

*I have a Busse Game Warden that I LOVE!!*


----------



## sledhead (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I just found hogcult.com and I can see that it might be habit forming!

Adamlau- That SARsquatch looks like a great knife, I'll check out the fusion handle.

NA8- Thanks for the knifetest.com heads up! 

Fitz- Thanks for the endorsement on my pick. Nice collection going!

TKC- I don't think you can have only one BUSSE! The game warden needs company.:thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 22, 2008)

Great choice as a starter on your INFI addiction!

Now you need a FBM, or two, three...


----------



## Fitz (Sep 22, 2008)

It is rather addictive, I now have a pumpkin SAR 5 heading my way as well. That makes 8 Busse's in the past 3 months. Along with a number of other manufacturers to fill the holes...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 15, 2008)

sledhead said:


> Just ordered this knife from the company store. This will be my 1st Busse. I like the thinner aspect of this knife. Any Busse fans out there? Thoughts on the ASH?


Don't miss out Busses's new offering, they won't be here forever... Maybe 2 or 3 weeks more...

The new *Nuclear Meltdown SFNO*:

http://www.bussecombat.com/knives/index.shtml


----------



## sledhead (Oct 15, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic: Thanks for the heads up. I received my Skinny ASH and all I can say is that it is beyond all my expectations! It's huge! I'll have to compare it to the regular ASH someday. The Nuclear Meltdown looks like a Beast! I really have to sell some lights.:thumbsup:


----------



## carrot (Oct 16, 2008)

You are coming to PF11, right? The standard ASH-1 CG is one I intend to bring.

Man, I wish I could have afforded the NMFBM when it was available. One day...


----------



## sledhead (Oct 16, 2008)

Carrot: Me and my Skinny ASH will be there! :laughing:


----------



## carrot (Oct 16, 2008)

Then you'll get to see me and my fat ASH.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 17, 2008)

As much as I love my lights, I gotta say that I love my steel just a tad bit more  .


----------

